

Hulu Full Screen Video Dropping Frames - somagrand
http://www.andrewmachado.com/blog/hulu-full-screen-video-problems/

======
brk
Seriously?

This is a blog post (and I'm being generous there) AND an HN submission?

A google query for "Hulu dropping frames" (which auto-completed before I was
even done typing) shows that this is not an isolated incident.

Sorry to bitch, but the blatant link-whoring is annoying (I'm going to presume
link whoring here, as your 4 submissions all go to the same dark-corner-of-
the-web blog).

An HN-worthy submission would likely include a little more digging, some more
composed thoughts. Actual tests and data, suggestions, etc. This is a good
reference example: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=639976>

